# Wood or Plastic beaters?



## TunaCan (Feb 11, 2012)

I am changing from felt and would prefer to use wood, But I have an Evans click pad on my bass drum, Just wondering if the wood would get damaged by the metal plate inside the click pad.

I'm buying this stuff right now.

Any help appreciated.

http://www.gak.co.uk/en/tama-cb90-pedal-beater/6872


----------



## thedrummerkid (Feb 12, 2012)

Wood.
It holds up.


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 12, 2012)

I have no idea how well the wood would hols up against the metal plate inside the click pad.
However, if you get any wood beater, DO NOT get the beaters in the link if you play any amount of double bass. They're too heavy. The wood beaters you have in mind will be significant'y lighter.
Gibraltar SC-3262 Solid Wood Bass Drum Beater: Shop Drums & Percussion & Other Musical Instruments | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## TunaCan (Feb 12, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> I have no idea how well the wood would hols up against the metal plate inside the click pad.
> However, if you get any wood beater, DO NOT get the beaters in the link if you play any amount of double bass. They're too heavy. The wood beaters you have in mind will be significant'y lighter.
> Gibraltar SC-3262 Solid Wood Bass Drum Beater: Shop Drums & Percussion & Other Musical Instruments | Musician&#39;s Friend




OH really? 
I thought the description sounded good.
_"An improvement on the original Iron Cobra design.
An adjustable beater head with high-tech housing material for lighter."_

I am using the felt versions at the moment of what must be the older design. Also, Wanna be using a flatter beater.

Can you reccommend any others?

And thanks. :]

[EDIT]
Just re-read your post. Are you saying dont get the ones in _your_ link?


----------



## joeythanks (Feb 12, 2012)

In my experience of playing with drummers, the best sound has always been with felt and no metal pad trickery on the skin. Better to EQ afterwards than trying to get a clicky bass drum naturally.


----------



## TunaCan (Feb 12, 2012)

joeythanks said:


> In my experience of playing with drummers, the best sound has always been with felt and no metal pad trickery on the skin. Better to EQ afterwards than trying to get a clicky bass drum naturally.



Yeah, I always used to be that way, But we need this stuff for practicing. Our vocalist finds it hard to understand that the bass drum can sound completely different live and wants it to have a live sound in the practice room. 

I may take away the click pad and just have wooden beaters now though.


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 12, 2012)

TunaCan said:


> Just re-read your post. Are you saying dont get the ones in _your_ link?


Yeah. 


TunaCan said:


> I may take away the click pad and just have wooden beaters now though.


I think the best results would be to switch the metal click pad with a kevlar kick pad. A kevlar kick pad can add to the attack (the clicky sound) and greatly increase the life span of your bass head.


----------



## iron blast (Feb 13, 2012)

I use the the hardened rubber iron cobra beaters combined with the bottom shaft of axis sonic hammers on my pedals. They are intense and will definitely hold up with the click pads. I don't have experience with the wood cobra beaters but I love my rubber ones. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Feb 14, 2012)

ditch that click pad, those things are garbage, and they really mess with the eq in both live and recording

you can get a nice attack with wood beaters, i've always prefered danmar since they are light weight

and get a decent beater pad to preserve the life of the head, and give it a little more punch, but not one of those click pads for sure

and tell your vocalist to calm down


----------



## oddcam (Feb 15, 2012)

Different beaters will get a different sound on every head/drum combination. Technique matters a lot too.

You have to try them both to see which one you like. I've never stuck with plastic beaters (or wood for that matter), but people have gotten great sounds from all kinds of beaters. (Ex: Unearth's Mike Justain used _rubber_ beaters on The Eyes of Fire and The Oncoming Storm).

It's a personal choice, just like a guitar pick.


----------



## siddha (Feb 20, 2012)

I swear by Danmar Redwoods.


----------



## TunaCan (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone. 
I think ill ditch the click pad, Get a pad to stop wear and go for wooden beaters. 

:]


----------

